# Qt bruttissime su Gnome

## Cerberos86

Non vorrei presentare un problema arcinoto, ma la ricerca sul forum o funziona malissimo, o sono io incapace....

Vorrei fare in modo che le applicazioni qt nel mio pc fossero per lo meno guardabili....Inutile specificare che uso Gnome.

Ho provato con 

```
qtconfig
```

 che mi cambia il tema e, una volta dato applica, me lo visualizza per l'applicazione stessa... TEORICAMENTE dovrebbe essere a posto così, ma usando PSI o SKYPE gli effetti sono a dir poco orridi. Bottoni e menu sono di una grafica a livello di Windows 3.1 (si, windows 3.1). La stessa cosa non accade invece con k3b...   :Confused:   che invece imposta il tema correttamente e direi che và piuttosto bene. Come mai questa cosa assurda...? Quando provo a riaprire qtconfig le impostazioni sono quelle corrette, quindi penso che il suo lavoro lo faccia correttamente. E' come se quando una applicazione con le qt viene aperta, il tema fosse impostato a quello delle qt più rudimentali....

Thx

----------

## otaku

Prova a dare un occhiata qui  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Funziona benissimo, confermo  :Cool: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Ho gia' visto e provato quell' HOW TO ma non ho risolto niente...

L'unica cosa che non ho fatto e' questo passo:

```

6.) Time to make it SCHAWEET! Click on the Library Paths tab. In the input-box at the bottom enter "/usr/plugins" then click add.

```

dato che l'unica "input box" che trovo e' quella relativa ai fonts.

Polymer, anche se e' installato, non me lo trova tra i temi disponibili. Mi trova comunque plastik, ed ho provato ad impopstare quello. Il fatto e' che Skype e psi sembrano ignorare le impostazioni di qtconfig e continuano ad usare il bruttissimo tema di default....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## riverdragon

Quel passo che dici di non aver seguito non l'ho seguito neanche io.

Questi sono i passi che ho seguito io (ovviamente da utente, non da root)

In qtconfig: scegli il tema "plastique" nel tab appearance e un font a tua scelta in fonts;

In polymer-config (per installare basta un emerge) puoi impostare la semi-trasparenza dei menu, va a scelta tua;

In kcontrol: dentro al tab appearance & themes, quindi style e nella tendina "widget style" scegli polymer, quindi cambi i font anche qui. Puoi anche sistemare il colore delle applicazioni.

Fine.

----------

## Cerberos86

dettaglio.... kcontrol non lo voglio, non mi và di emergere KDE per impostare le qt.... E le altre cose le ho gia fatte....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> dettaglio.... kcontrol non lo voglio, non mi và di emergere KDE per impostare le qt.... E le altre cose le ho gia fatte....  

 

In tal caso credo ti tocchi grattarti e tenerti le qt orribili.

A proposito di kcontrol, ha quattro-cinque dipendenze, non devi installare l'intero kde.

----------

## Cerberos86

kde-base penso sia già una dipendenza abbastanza pesante....

Comunque teoricamente dovrebbe bastare qtconfig... Non ha senso dover installare un DE intero per impostare delle librerie... e quello che mi intriga di più è che K3B è a posto....!!!   :Shocked: 

----------

## luigi.malago

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Ho gia' visto e provato quell' HOW TO ma non ho risolto niente...
> 
> L'unica cosa che non ho fatto e' questo passo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

stesso problema mio. skype e anche altri programmi ignorano le impostazioni che ho settato con qtconfig, mentre qtconfig sembra prenderle correttamente. polymer anche se installato non compare tra le opzioni possibili in qtconfig.

(sky ha la use -static)

è obbligatorio installare kcontrol? le dipendende da me sono un sacco:

```

tux luigi # emerge -p kcontrol

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.5  USE="-debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.5  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.3  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.5  USE="arts opengl ssl -debug -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -xinerama" 

```

Luigi

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## luigi.malago

se intendi settare queste use a skype, riemergerlo, e ricompilarlo, non succede nulla...  :Sad: 

stesso problema...

```

net-im/skype -static -arts -kde

```

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Triste dirlo, ma io alla fine mi sono arreso... emerge kde-base e buonanotte...

Certo ke parliamo tanto di standard open e compagnia bella, e poi non si riesce ad usare un solo DE altrimenti metà app sono indecenti.....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Triste dirlo, ma io alla fine mi sono arreso... emerge kde-base e buonanotte...
> 
> Certo ke parliamo tanto di standard open e compagnia bella, e poi non si riesce ad usare un solo DE altrimenti metà app sono indecenti.....  

 

Forse vado un po' OT ma a sentire questi toni disfattisti non riesco a stare zitto ...

Io uso KDE e tutte le applicazioni che uso non solo sono buone (alcune ottime) ma sono anche fortemente integrate, non solo esteticamente ma anche a livello funzionale.

Penso che lo stesso possano dirlo anche molti utenti di gnome (anche se nessuno mi ha fatto vedere livelli di integrazione simili a KDE)...

----------

## riverdragon

Guarda, un po' alla volta io sto trovando alternative gtk alle applicazioni qt che ho sul sistema: per esempio sto provando brasero per sostituirlo a k3b e listen per sostituirlo ad amarok. Ci vuole pazienza perché sono applicazioni giovani e nel paragone perdono.

Non capisco cosa c'entrino gli standard aperti. Sono applicazioni scritte in modo diverso, bisognerebbe essere grati che funzionino bene anche al di fuori del DE per cui sono state pensate. Installare kcontrol e le sue dipendenze non lo vedo come un peso, ho scelto di avere le migliori applicazioni e per fare in modo di visualizzarle nel miglior modo possibile mi faccio carico anche delle conseguenze.

Non tutte le applicazioni sono pensate per integrarsi ovunque, altre applicazioni qt che mi vengono in mente ora sono wpa_gui e hplip, ma che ci vuoi fare? Non mi va di reimplementarle, per cui mi adatto.

----------

## randomaze

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non capisco cosa c'entrino gli standard aperti.

 

Concordo... cambiare il tema di un set di librerie grafiche non è questione di standard ma di librerie.

qtconfig giustamente non va perchè le librerie i temi di KDE non sono gli stessi di qt (suppongo che le KDE libs definiscano numerosi oggetti aggiuntivi non definiti in un tema per qt...)

I temi di gnome sono *ovviamente* ancora diversi quindi non si può usare lo stesso (peraltro, nel caso delle gtk+ i temi cambiano tra due major version di gtk).

e così via.

È pressapoco la stessa cosa del dover installare wine per usare un applicazione windows  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cerberos86

mea culpa, sbagliato termine.

Intendo "inter-operabilità" delle applicazioni. Ho capito che il problema maggiore per ora è avere applicazioni usabili e complete, semplicemente IMHO non si dà sufficiente peso alla possibile integrazione in wm/de diversi... Non sto dicendo che KDE o Gnome non offrano grandi livelli di integrazione, anche perchè è sotto gli occhi di tutti che sono stati fatti passi da gigante... Ma il semplice, e probabilmente stupido, fatto che le applicazioni QT si vedano da cani nel mio desktop senza KDEx (con x = libs, control, etc) mi dispiace. Analogamente conosco gente che usa Konqueror (senza nulla togliere) al posto di Firefox, per il fatto del tutto simmettrico. Secondo me una cosa simile fa ridere (o disperare, dipende dai punti di vista). So che è un problema di librerie, QT e GTK sono due mondi diversi, ma IMHO è anche giunto il momento di sistemare la cosa.

A questo punto direi di stoppare l'argomento però, si và un po' troppo OFFTOPIC, contattatemi via PM o apriamo un altro topic (in discussioni) così se ne può paralare trnquillamente....

Cheers

----------

## luigi.malago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> dicevo per emerge kcontrol. Tanto per cambiare me lo ero dimenticato. Doversti dimezzarle e poi non mi sembrano tante.

 

ho aggiunto nel make.conf -kde -arts

non cambia in pratica nulla.. mi sa che lancio l'installazioe  :Sad: 

```

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.5  USE="-debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.3  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.5  USE="opengl ssl -arts -debug -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -xinerama" 

```

Fino ad ora ero riuscito a minimizzare le dipendenze da kde..

```

tux luigi # dep -g *kde*

*kde*:

    dev-util/kdevelop-3.3.2

    kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r5

```

----------

## luigi.malago

Fatto! ora l'aspetto di skype & CO è molto più carino..

solo una cosa non mi piace per niente, la grafica dei checkbox nei menu...

ma per il resto ora è decisamente OK.

Luigi

----------

## riverdragon

Le mie checkbox su skype si vedono così. Da te?

----------

## luigi.malago

identiche alle mie.. i font e i colori delle finestre sono uguali a gnome ora..

l'unica cosa che stona un po' da me sono questi checkbox, sopratutto nei menu (vedi Visualizza)

nell'imaggine che hai linkato (uguale alla mia) invece stanno abbastanza bene, ma nei menu sono peggio..

Luigi

----------

## riverdragon

Sto provando senza successo ad installare un altro tema per kde, che sia più simile a quello che ho ora per gnome... ma non riesco a venirne fuori.

----------

## skypjack

Provato questo?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-394419-highlight-font+k3b.html

Credo il principio sia lo stesso, isolare, capire, impostare a mano...

----------

